# Got drunk bought a fish tank .....what now



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

basically ive done something stupid. just checked my ebay and apperently ive bid on a 4 foot fish tank. and im still the winning (and only) bidder.

to be fair even in my half cut state i know a bargin. 4 foot tank in good nick with stand just round the corner from where i live £10. but simply put im not really into fish anymore and i cant think of any species of amphibian that would use all that space (48 x 12 x 18 ).

SO IDEA'S PEOPLE.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

cani just laugh :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

:lol2:, sell it on again


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

could fit about 40 fbts in there lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> could fit about 40 fbts in there lol



that would be pretty insane lol


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

spend_day said:


> that would be pretty insane lol


 
lol you could have your own fbt farm lol


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Re-sell it on ebay if you win and take it easy in the booze is the best advice, all things considered... 

In all seriousness, its never a good idea to randomly buy and enclosure and then try and work out what you can keep in it. It's far better to decide what you'd like to keep first, and then buy a suitable enclosure for it.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like a very good price. 

Post a link to the ebay sale on the aquatics section, hopefully someone will outbid you. Save you the hassel of selling on.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

cervantes said:


> Sounds like a very good price.
> 
> Post a link to the ebay sale on the aquatics section, hopefully someone will outbid you. Save you the hassel of selling on.



i might just sell the tank on as the stand is quite nice and would make a good place to put one of my viv's

just seems a bit of a waste


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

you could do so much with that tank what you in 2? lizards? frogs? ect


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> you could do so much with that tank what you in 2? lizards? frogs? ect



i keep mainly salamanders but im into everything really (except spiders and scorps as they've never really interested me)


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

why not get a snake


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Doogerie said:


> why not get a snake



i might have trouble selling that idea to my housemates and girlfriend


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you lived closer I'd give you £20 and a crate of Bud for it. : victory:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

you could get 4-5 fbts nice waterfall in 1 corner build up half of it and put live plants in it ect you could do loads of stuff


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

2 words for you!!!

AFRICAN BULLFROG!!!!!!

A male would love a 4ft tank to charge around in


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Best thread title ever!:lol2:

"got drunk,bought a fish tank!"


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Why not move to Shifnal and I'll buy it off you


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

think i may split it into 2 2' viv's for some salamanders after ive been to the norwich show. either that or make a paludarium and get like 3 or 4 tiger salamanders. thats if i dont sell it. might be a fun project going the whole nine yards. false bottom, pool area, native plants and mosses maybe a background, make it let it grow in then add the animals.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a breeding group of 6 ACF in a 4ft tank.
Another option would be yellow or red bellied sliders.
One species I almost got to go into the 4 ft tank is aquatic cecelians:
Typhlonectes natans


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

umm...a display community of just about any small communal creature???? scorp community...could hold like 20 adult emps in that thing!


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*!*

how about axlotls?


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

berksmike said:


> Another option would be yellow or red bellied sliders.


The tank would be too small for even a single adult. A common musk turtle would be OK though.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

MarshallDavies said:


> how about axlotls?


im not sure if i could keep it cool or dark enough but it's something ive thought about. 



James_T said:


> The tank would be too small for even a single adult. A common musk turtle would be OK though.


thats what i thought.


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Fill it with dart frogs you fool! :2thumb:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

mcfluffin said:


> Fill it with dart frogs you fool! :2thumb:



that will cost a bomb lol

also ive never tried darts because im worried ill just kill them


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

well i won it £11 isnt bad. ill probably pick it 2moz have a look at it then decide what i wanna do with it. btw i dont plan to rush into anything just to let people know im not gonna pop out 2moz and buy loads of animals


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

axolotls are easy to look after, i used to have 2 :2thumb:


----------

